# Battery Terminals



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Where do you get these battery terminals I have seen on SPL rides that hold crazy numbers of cables? I see some are obviously home made but a couple look production. Any ideas?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

How many outputs you looking for?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

JL Audio makes some.

Car Audio - Connection Systems - Power Connections - Battery Connectors


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

That JL terminal looks nice, but I still don't like the set-screw connection.

Are there any terminals that clamp down around the wire like a hose clamp provides a tight grip all around the hose?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Where do you get these battery terminals I have seen on SPL rides that hold crazy numbers of cables? I see some are obviously home made but a couple look production. Any ideas?


kirk, hit up Ray West of Audio Innovations in Fresno:

559.229.0123 or 559.449.0123

if you dont know him already.

i am sure he will be able to tell ya 

Bing


----------



## bigdexxx (Oct 27, 2011)

If you're talking about like over 10-20 outputs on terminals try toolmaker over on CACO


----------

